# Intel RAID Controller RS2BL080 OK for FreeBSD?



## minimike (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi there,

Someone here who has got the Intel RAID Controller RS2BL080 Raidcontroller running under FreeBSD?

It seems the device could handle HOT-SWAP and trigger lost HDD's to the OS and seems to be better then a 3ware 9750SA-8I what we currently have build in on our new server.

The chip of these controller is a LSI2108. Is there a driver for supporting these device inside FreeBSD 9.1 ?

cheers Darko


----------



## m6tt (Oct 5, 2012)

I would assume that is supported under either mfi(4) or mps(4). LSI recently provided some info on the newer cards and the drivers are being updated in head and changes have been copied back to 7, 8 and 9. No guarantees, but my 2008 based m1015 is running very nicely on these new drivers (it can attach as either depending on firmware).


----------

